# cardoi question



## arthur60 (Sep 16, 2011)

I noticed that when I don't do cardio, I'm always stronger the next week. I need some help on how can I still do cardio, but also get stronger, or at least not get weaker?


----------



## arthur60 (Sep 17, 2011)

Bump! should i eat more?or i need to do less cardio?


----------



## gavin (Sep 19, 2011)

If you trying to lose weight, then cardio is necessary, but if your not cutting, do it just  to maintain your health


----------



## arthur60 (Sep 20, 2011)

yes , the reason why i do cardio is because of healthy heart and alot of other reasons. now i'm doing brisk walking 3 times a week for 30 min, and that is enough t make my a bit weaker.so, what do you think is recommend for me ?


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 21, 2011)

How does your diet and rest look? I do cardio to help with endurance and it is just part of my routine now. Maybe looking to something like Syntheselen for an energy boost.


----------



## rmx08 (Sep 25, 2011)

I would say that it's up to you. I have friends who do are not doing cardio during a bulking cycle


----------



## userufka (Sep 28, 2011)

rmx08 said:


> I would say that it's up to you. I have friends who do are not doing cardio during a bulking cycle



why they don't do?


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 3, 2011)

arthur60 said:


> I noticed that when I don't do cardio, I'm always stronger the next week. I need some help on how can I still do cardio, but also get stronger, or at least not get weaker?



We only do cardio on non weight training days.


----------

